# After 6 Months, More View Obama's Presidency as a 'Failure' Than Bush's



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

August 6th, 2009

Posted by Tom Bevan 

A rather surprising finding from the newly released CNN poll. Question three on the national survey of 1,136 adults (which includes an oversample of African-Americans) asks, "Do you consider the first six months of the Obama administration to be a success or a failure?"

Thirty-seven percent (37%) said they believe the Obama administration is a "failure," while 51% consider it a "success" and 11% say it's still "too soon to tell."

An identical question was asked of the Bush administration in an August 2001 CNN/Gallup/USA Today survey. At the time, 56% said the Bush administration was a "success" while only 32% considered it a "failure."

*President Obama Job Approval*
RCP Average
Approve
53.6

Disapprove
39.3

Spread +14.3

*Congressional Job Approval*
RCP Average
Approve
30.6

Disapprove
60.8

Spread -30.2

*Direction of Country*
RCP Average
Right Direction
38.6

Wrong Track
54.6

Spread -16.0

*Generic Congressional Vote*
RCP Average
Democrats
43.3

Republicans
42.5

Democrats +0.8

After 6 Months, More View Obama's Presidency as a 'Failure' ThanBush's - Real Clear Politics - TIME.com


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Very interesting result for a CNN poll.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am not ready to say that yet, but I was also trying to be optimistic about Deval. hahaha


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Eagle13 said:


> I am not ready to say that yet, but I was also trying to be optimistic about Deval. hahaha


I gave up on Deval when I read an article about a speech he gave that included the words "I'm one of you", and let's just say that he wasn't implying he was relating to the Irish.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I feel very little joy in repeating " I told you so" ...everyday....the price is simply not worth it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

60% of voters disapprove of the job performance of Congress, but 43% would vote for the filibuster-proof majority Democrats again.

And people wonder why this country is so fucked up right now?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

> "Do you consider the first six months of the Obama administration to be a success or a failure?"


I figured that out back in November when I voted for McCain! It has taken the sheeple this long to (start to) realize this is going to be a bad experiment, the likes we have never seen before.


----------

